
Ship It Often vs. TDD - Anon84
http://codebetter.com/blogs/patricksmacchia/archive/2008/12/21/ship-it-often-vs-tdd.aspx
======
ardell
Seems to come back to the question of whether you can hold the whole program
in your head. If so then it's simple to figure out what needs to be tested and
what doesn't.

One ancillary benefit of TDD is that it increases your confidence for a
release. Confidence allows you to release and promote your code without fear
that you'll be up all night fixing bugs.

------
mhartl
Diagnosis: false dichotomy.

~~~
MaysonL
Indeed: release on the net from a build farm which builds daily, and tests
every build, while not releasing any build that fails any test. Works for a
lot of projects.

